# Spoonpluggers



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Spoonpluggers study, know fish, their environment 

Spoonplugging is a word coined by E.L. Buck Perry in the late 1930s or early 40s, along with fishing-related terms such as structure, breaks and breaklines.
Perry is a soft-spoken genius from Hickory, N.C. As a physics professor at North Carolina State University, he started the modern era of fishing with his book, Spoonplugging  Your Guide to Lunker Catches, published in its present form in 1965.

http://www.kpcnews.com/Main.asp?SectionID=70&SubSectionID=152&ArticleID=66076


----------

